# Seasonality of Plumbing?



## fanningplumbers (Nov 18, 2014)

What are some of your thoughts on the live seasons of plumbing vs dead seasons.

What about which type of service calls peak at what times?

For me, water heater repair was really high volume in November and December. Mid-way through January till now, my phones have nearly been dead.


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

I think it really depends on your climate and what type of work you do.
We only do a bit of residential and lost of commercial 
In Edmonton, AB 
Heating season Sept- end of March
Cooling season May-Mid Sept
"off Season" March-May


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

spring break is the only time we are slow in this city


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

No slow season here ever (Atlanta, Ga).


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

fanningplumbers said:


> What are some of your thoughts on the live seasons of plumbing vs dead seasons.
> 
> What about which type of service calls peak at what times?
> 
> For me, water heater repair was really high volume in November and December. Mid-way through January till now, my phones have nearly been dead.


Of course there are slow times, but they differ from locale to locale, type of business, etc. Every business hits that slow time.

It has been dead slow here. January was the worst month in a year.


----------



## plumsolver (Apr 7, 2011)

In cottage country April - end of July crazy can't keep up busy 
August, Sept clean up things that didn't get done in busy season 
Labour day to Thanksgiving cottage close up season
Moose hunt, deer hunt ( funny never here about plumbing in woods , just dogs barking)
December everything must get done season ( world ends at Xmas)
January Feb ( slower most years this year not so much with freeze ups due to less snow coverage)
March - April mud and flood season aka run around and get ready for craziness again while keeping basements and sometimes front yards dry


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

if we did not have a slow time I think I would go nuts
and the office would literally float away from all the trash and debris
that would accumulate in the building........


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

Winter is certainly the slow time around here if you can call it slow. 

Bear in mind we are a growing company so our sales may and will be skewed because of it. 

January 2015 we did double last january's sales. February finally slowed down, will have to see how it plays out. 

The biggest difference between winter and the rest of the year is how far we schedule out. Spring through fall we can schedule work as far as 3 week out consistently. To me that is saying something for a service - remodel company.


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

I need a break! November, December, January and February have always been super busy for me in Los Angeles area. I do residential and 90% drains, hydro jetting, pipe bursting, pipe piercing and lining type of thing. Last 3 weeks we have been working 7 days none stop to where I have to say no to work. 

For the last 5 years the mentioned months are the best for me. After that is hit or miss. So we take advantage of the work that keeps coming in and relax later with the cash we made.


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

Slow time for me is now. Allternateing shop organizing and equipment repair days for the men until first sign of spring.


----------



## gardenparty (Jan 29, 2015)

October through May is usually crazy busy for us but we need the roads to freeze to do most of our work. I have dreams of being busy in the warmer months but for us it is winter that is our busiest season.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Fairly steady year round. Still have the occasional day when there is no work, and the occasional few weeks where you wonder WTH happened. Never seems to be any direct cause or pattern. One thing I do know is that when we are slow, so are other service providers (electricians, HVAC,).

Calls always seem to come in spurts. For whatever reason, one week will be toilets, one week water heaters, then garbage disposals etc.


----------

